# [EVDL] Did I fry my Alltrax controller?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SSBhdHRlbXB0ZWQgdG8gd2lyZSB1cCBteSBuZXcgQWxsdHJheCA3MjQ1IGNvbnRyb2xsZXIgdGhp
cyBldmVuaW5nIGFuZCBJIGhhZCB0d28gaXNzdWVzLCB0aGUgZmlyc3Qgd2FzIHRoZSBMRUQgb24g
dGhlIGNvbnRyb2xsZXIgbmV2ZXIgY2FtZSBvbi4gIEFtIEkgY29ycmVjdCB0aGUgTEVEIHNob3Vs
ZCB0dXJuIG9uIHdoZW4gdGhlIGNvbnRyb2xsZXIgaXMgbW91bnRlZCB0byBncm91bmQgYW5kIEkg
YXBwbHkgYSAxMlYgc291cmNlIHRvIHBpbiAxPyAgSSBhbHNvIGNvbm5lY3RlZCBhbGwgd2lyZXMg
ZXhjZXB0IHRoZSBtb3RvciBhbmQgc3RpbGwgbm8gTEVE4oCZcy4gIEkgYW0gdXNpbmcgdGhpcyB3
aXRoIE5ldEdhaW7igJlzIEVNSVMgc3lzdGVtIGFuZCBpdCBkaWQgbm90IHJlY29nbml6ZSB0aGUg
Y29udHJvbGxlciBlaXRoZXIuICAKClNvIEkgd2FzIGluIHRoZSBwcm9jZXNzIG9mIHJlbW92aW5n
IGl0LCBhbmQgSSB0aGluayBJIG1heSBoYXZlIHRvdWNoZWQgdGhlIDcyViB0ZXJtaW5hbCBvZiB0
aGUgY29udGFjdG9yIHRvIHRoZSAxMlYgdGVybWluYWwgd2hpY2ggaXMgaW50dXJuIGNvbm5lY3Rl
ZCB0byB0aGUgKzEyViBwaW4gMSBvbiB0aGUgQWx0cmF4IGNvbnRyb2xsZXIuICBUaGlzIG1lYW5z
IFRoZSBBbGx0cmF4IHNhdyA3MlYgcmF0aGVyIHRoYW4gdGhlIGV4cGVjdGVkIDEyVi4gICBUaGVy
ZSB3YXMgYSBicmllZiBmbGFzaCwgYSBwb3AgYW5kIGEgZmFpciBhbW91bnQgb2Ygc21va2UuICBE
aWQgSSBmcnkgdGhlIGNvbnRyb2xsZXI/IElmIHNvIGlzIHRoZXJlIGEgcmVwYWlyIG9wdGlvbiBv
ciBkbyBJIG5lZWQgdG8gcHVyY2hhc2UgYW5vdGhlciBvbmU/CgpUaGFuayB5b3UKCl9fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fCkZvciBzdWJzY3JpcHRpb24g
b3B0aW9ucywgc2VlCmh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Call them at 541.476.3565 and find out.

If it were me, I'd wire it correctly, put a light bulb
on as load, and go with throttle up. My guess is that
you did toast it, but the company prides itself on
being goof-proof, so it may be a relatively minor
fix...
(ie, RA# and send it in).
TTYL, =




> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > I attempted to wire up my new Alltrax 7245
> > controller this evening and I had two issues, the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree with Bob that you should call them. It's hard to tell from your de=
scription if you actually toasted anything. Sparks are easy to make. It's=
easy to get that by disconnecting a wire that is in the correct spot. If =
smoke was coming from the inside of the controller that does not sound good=
. Pin 1 is the key switch pin and can handle 72 volts. We had some discus=
sion about this on the list not too long ago and I verified the schematic f=
rom Alltrax before installing the controller in my truck. The way I read t=
he recommended wiring diagram includes a main contactor with a coil being s=
witched on by the full pack voltage. The same line that is energizing the =
coil on the contactor is tied to the key on switch and is the full pack vol=
tage. So if I'm reading it correctly, their recommended schematic for a 72=
volt controller shows 72 volts being applied to the key on switch.
=

Anyway, it is the way I have always wired them up, and it has always worked=
for me. Here is the diagram I am looking at.
http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-045-A_DWG-AXE-No-Reverse-wire-dia.pdf
=

damon> Date: Sun, 25 Nov 2007 20:27:42 -0800> From: [email protected]=
m> To: [email protected]> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Did I fry my Alltrax controll=
er?> > Call them at 541.476.3565 and find out.> > If it were me, I'd wire i=
t correctly, put a light bulb> on as load, and go with throttle up. My gues=
s is that> you did toast it, but the company prides itself on> being goof-p=
roof, so it may be a relatively minor> fix...> (ie, RA# and send it in).> T=


> TYL, > > --- [email protected] wrote:> > > I attempted to wire up my n=
> ew Alltrax 7245> > controller this evening and I had two issues, the> > fir=
> st was the LED on the controller never came on. > > Am I correct the LED sh=
> ould turn on when the> > controller is mounted to ground and I apply a 12V>=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------

